

How a movie changed one man's vision (2012) - Tomte
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20120719-awoken-from-a-2d-world

======
zck
>“It turns out that the one-eyed view of the world is deceptive,” says McKee.
If you ask people with normal stereovision to close one eye and judge the
position of objects along the line of sight, they are terribly imprecise, even
if they shake their heads to create motion parallax.

Wouldn't you expect people to do better with the vision strategy they've used
their entire life? Isn't it better to compare people with normal stereovision
and people who are stereoblind?

It's like complaining that rifles aren't accurate, because expert archers hit
more targets with bow and arrow.

------
singluarity
"According to the Nobel Prize-winning research from David Hubel and Torsten
Wiesel in the 1960s, the brain may only have a short window of opportunity in
which to develop binocular vision. These doors close early – at the end of
childhood – after which people are locked into a two-dimensional world."

What factors would prevent someone from developing 3D vision? The article
mentions overlapping images, but how would this manifest itself?

~~~
ridgeguy
One way this can happen is due to strabismus, which is a condition in which
one's eyes can't converge on the same gaze point. It's often caused by
problems with the extraocular muscles, which move the eyes.

This reduces the brain's access to parallax information contained in image
pairs that have the same gaze point in common and differ mainly due to the
displacement of each eye from the other.

Hubel and Wiesel showed that depriving cats of stereo cues during a critical
period prevented development of depth perception based on parallax info. It
may be similar for humans.

~~~
agumonkey
Lack of certain kind of stimulation can cause that. After 15 years of trying
to play music I "tangibly" perceive harmonies I didn't even knew were there
before.

Also had a similar shocking sudden brain change in october 2013.

I wish I had an MRI on my head during that month.

------
markc
The book "Fixing My Gaze" by Susan Barry details her journey to to gaining
stereo vision for the first time at age 50.

